# startx error; please help! [Solved]

## jojobobby

Hi,

I am having problems with my Dell Inspiron 4100 Laptop.

It has been running Gentoo smoothly for about six months, until, today it stopped responding to the toutchpad and built-in keyboard.

It responds enough for me to hit enter in grub to boot gentoo, but once it has started booting, I can't do anything.

It doesn't respond to PS2 keyboards or mice, but will respond to USB keyboards and mice.

I can log in, and do anything I want, so long as I use my USB mouse and keyboard.

I am using Genkernel, and I have enabled all keyboard and mouse options under --menuconfig all.

Right now I am trying

emerge --sync

compiling x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2

Please help this is driving me insane!

Thanks,

JojobobbyLast edited by jojobobby on Fri Nov 10, 2006 5:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## deno

I had similar or the same problem before with 2.6.16 kernel I think. Try hitting some keys like caps lock during boot time and see if that helps. 

If I remember good the problem was that to many options included in kernel caused to many signals to be sent to kernel which couldn't caught them all.

In you case maybe usb signals suppress ps2 signals or something like that.

Can you recompile you kernel only with options that you really need?

PS 

sorry for bad english

----------

## jojobobby

Thanks!

Caps lock worked!

Only problem is that I had tried to reinstall Xorg

emerge -u xorg-x11

and it had failed with an error.

When I restarted, the keyboard was fixed, but X is now messed up.

I am trying

emerge -u xorg-x11 again, but if it does not work Ill have to use

emerge -C xorg-x11

and then

emerge xorg-x11

and totally re-install X  :Sad: 

Oh well I might try recompiling Genkernel again.

Thanks for your help!!!

----------

## jojobobby

ok now i have a big problem.

My X stopped working.

when I type "startx"

I get a error message:

no screens found.

I have tried

emerge xorg-x11

but it finishes in about thirty seconds, and comes up with no errors.

I have searched google, and played around with it for the past two hours.

Please help!

It also says:

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon"

Thanks!

P.S.

my video card is a ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY

----------

## deno

have u tried ati's binary driver? 

emerge ati-divers

i am nor sure if you have to run 'aticonfig --initial' now or emerge does it for you. but you can run it twice it shouldn't be problem.

yes, how looks your VIDEO_CARDS variable in /etc/make.conf file? here is my:

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa fbdev"

----------

## jojobobby

Nope it did not wok.

When I type startx i get an error:

(EE)module ABI major version (0) does not match the servers version (1)

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When I try emerge ati-drivers i get error:

install: cannot stat fglrx.ko: No such file or directory

Doins fglrx.ko failed

And when I try aticonfig --initial

I get unknown command aticonfig

I changed my VIDEO_CARDS to what you have (I added vesa and fbdev)

Any ideas are GREATLY welcomed.

I think i have tried just about everything....

Thanks

----------

## deno

Try diferent verions of driver. Also and check you kernel conf file (you can use make menucongig or similar for better overview) and compare it with one you'll find here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati

Already read that guide   :Smile:  ?

----------

## gmatsi

did you run 'Xorg --configure' after upgrading X ????

Please put here you xorg.conf

----------

## jojobobby

I ran the semi-automatic config of X, and I will post it when I get home.

I read the wiki, but everytime I do

```

emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers 

```

I get an error (which I will post later).

```

modprobe fglrx

```

Is not able to be mounted (I would assume because my ATI drivers are not installed).

Deno-Which driver would you recommend (what is the code?)

"Note: There is currently a problem with kernel 2.6.16 and ati-drivers-8.21.7.. It seems to have been resolved in later versions of the ATI drivers."

Could this be my probem?

What is the default driver that is emerged with emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers?

Thanks!

----------

## deno

why do you use 2.6.16? that is why you have porblem with your keyboard and mouse. I had the same problem, as I alredy mentioned, with 2.6.16 kernels.

----------

## deno

If you want to stick with 2.6.16 check this thread:

http://support.zenwalk.org/index.php/topic,914.0.html

only thing you should do is actually to edit those two files, and then you can compile kernel as usual.

----------

## jojobobby

wait which two should I edit?

```

To distinguish the kernel version, edit the kernel make file:

usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/Makefile

in the line:

EXTRAVERSION=.1

to something else, in my case I change it into

EXTRAVERSION=.1im

(im for the intermodule)

In the file:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/kernel/Makefile

Find the line that contains:

obj-$(CONFIG_OBSOLETE_INTERMODULE) += intermodule.o

Then change it into:

obj-y += intermodule.o

```

and then

```

In the file:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/.config

add the line in #General Setup section

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_INTERMODULE=y

```

? Or do you mean different files?

Wow this is anoying...do you think I should just downgrade my kernel?

Thanks!

----------

## deno

 :Very Happy:  You should upgrade your kernel, not downgrade. I think that I am using stable gentoo kernel and that is '2.6.17-gentoo-r8'. 

thouse files:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/kernel/Makefile 

/usr/src/linux-[your kenrel version]/.config

So you can do this and then recompile kernel:

In the file:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/kernel/Makefile

Find the line that contains:

obj-$(CONFIG_OBSOLETE_INTERMODULE) += intermodule.o

Then change it into:

obj-y += intermodule.o 

In the file:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.1/.config

add the line in #General Setup section

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_INTERMODULE=y 

But I would upgrade kernel.

----------

## jojobobby

Ok I updated my kernel from 2.6.16-r13 to 2.6.17-r2...is this good?

It boots fine, and loads all drivers, AND NOW IT WORKS WHEN I TYPE EMERGE ATI-DRIVERS!!!!!

I still get the ABI error, but that can be passed...

Now I get an error that driver vesa cannot be loaded...?

Does anyone one know how to fix vesa (when I try to emerge it it tells me it is masked)????

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

so far i fixed my keyboard and mouse error with

emerge xf86-video-nv xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard

and i was wondering if I could do the same for my vesa....

I can post my xorg.config if needed

Thanks!!!!

P.S. I found something that looks like my problem:

"

> I am trying to create xorg.conf and estoes what it gives back to me:

> (EE) modulates major ABI version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

> (EE) Failed to load modulates v4l (mismatch modulates requirement, 0)

> (EE) modulates major ABI version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

> (EE) Failed to load modulates apm (mismatch modulates requirement, 0)

> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.so: undefined symbol:

> ATIMemoryTypeNames_88800CX

> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.so

> (EE) Failed to load modulates atimisc (to loader failed, 7)

> (EE) modulates major ABI version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

> (EE) Failed to load modulates vesa (mismatch modulates requirement, 0)

These using drivers that are not compatible with the version of Xorg. Me

it sounds to that you did update to 7.1 and you forgot to update drivers.

"

Is there any command to update ALL of the drivers on my computer?

----------

## jojobobby

Ok I fixed that problem, but now when I type startx, it comes up with a screen that asks for my username

and password, but when I type them in it just resets the screen and asks me again.

I am emerging kde, will this fix it once I update my /etc/rc.conf?

I am using xfce4 and hopefully kde.

Thanks

----------

## deno

how did you set XSESSION variable in rc.conf?

----------

## jojobobby

heh ya I fixed it.

In my /etc/rc.conf my 

XSESSION "startxfce4"

was instead

#XSESSION "startxfce4"

#DISPLAYMANAGER "gdm"

WOOPS!

thanks for all the help!!!!

----------

